# Intrusive ads



## chivvyp (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone else getting peed off with massive ads appearing in the middle of threads?

Pete


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm not, but since Pistonheads started adding very slow ads into all their pages a few years ago I've run an ad-blocker.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I’ve not noticed any


----------



## chivvyp (Jun 20, 2014)

Must just be me getting them then


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't see any on this forum.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

I get them between posts on longer threads when viewing on my phone.

Haven't got them on my PC though as I run an ad blocker.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Are they taking over the entire screen? Can you get a screenshot?

-Mike


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

chivvyp said:


> Anyone else getting peed off with massive ads appearing in the middle of threads?
> 
> Pete


What device, and what browser?
Mac.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

TTFAdmin said:


> Are they taking over the entire screen? Can you get a screenshot?
> 
> -Mike


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

@David C, is this ad covering any text or threads? Are you able to scroll past it or does it freeze on the screen? The screenshot you have provided appears to be a normal ad that would appear between threads or posts. 

Ads help support the site and keep the forum free for all members to use the forum. If you wish to remove these ads, we do offer a premium membership option which removes all these ads from posts and threads. 

Daniel


----------

